# Powerbass 4xl-65-92 6.5" 4ohm 100W RMS Midrange Speaker



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

Powerbass 4xl-65-92 6.5" 4ohm 100W RMS Midrange Speaker

100% feedback PM me with questions!


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

top!


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

Powerbass 4xl-65-92 6.5" 4ohm 100W RMS Midrange Speaker - eBay (item 220772393978 end time Apr-29-11 19:00:51 PDT)


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

tttt


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

topp!


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

Powerbass 4xl-65-92 6.5" 4ohm 100W RMS Midrange Speaker - eBay (item 220772393978 end time Apr-29-11 19:00:51 PDT)


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

topp!


----------

